# Igrill 2 or the thermoworks smoke?!?



## beano (Apr 13, 2017)

Hello guys. Im in the market to buy something that can tell me pit temp and meat temp. I did a little research and saw the igrill has a app and the thermoworks are supposed to release a app sometime this year. Does anyone have a insight if these are comparable or one better quality than the other? Price seems close to the same on both. Thanks


----------



## russmn (Apr 13, 2017)

Smoke


----------



## russmn (Apr 13, 2017)

Hands down ... or maverick 733


----------



## russmn (Apr 13, 2017)

I like the smoke .. I have a 733 .. one thing I like better about the maverick I'd all your controls are on the remote part.. that said the smoke is a better unit .. thermoworks is a great company ! They will back their product! Also think the smoke has an amazing design when it comes to the probes! I can't speak for the igrill but if my maverick broke today a smoke would most likely be ordered today !


----------



## beano (Apr 13, 2017)

I haven't even looked into the maverick. I'll do some more sniffing. Thanks for the info


----------



## russmn (Apr 13, 2017)

I just sat down and looked at the smoke again ... then looked at my maverick 733 .. man it's a tough call ...I really don't understand y thermoworks put the controls on the base .. for me that just makes no sense...the entire point of having the remote thermometer is to be away from the smoker .. also like the fact the 733 remote has a stand .. I put it next to my recliner on its stand so I can just glance over at it ... these things may sound minimal but when comparing two great products it comes down to little things ... some people have issues with the maverick probes .. I my self have had the same two for over a year with no issues and I abuse them .. left outside in the rain many times lol I also test them often ..


----------



## uncletork (Apr 13, 2017)

Take a look into the Thermopro tp-20 or TP-08. Lifetime warranty on probes and a tad cheaper than the Maveric. Also there is a 20% discount code for SMF members


----------



## dabigbozman (Apr 13, 2017)

UncleTork said:


> Take a look into the Thermopro tp-20 or TP-08. Lifetime warranty on probes and a tad cheaper than the Maveric. Also there is a 20% discount code for SMF members


This, I love my TP-20 [emoji]128077[/emoji][emoji]127997[/emoji]


----------



## hooked on smoke (Apr 13, 2017)

I agree with UncleTork. Check out the TP-20. I have a Maverick 733 and bought a TP-20 as a backup but it is my go to now. I find the TP-20 to be a bit more user friendly, the probes are covered for life and Thermopro customer service took great care of me when I requested a quick delivery.
Oh and don't forget the 20% discount.


----------



## beano (Apr 13, 2017)

I just looked at the tp-20. Heck for price and 20% off I'm damn near ready to pull the pin on that one plus reviews are great on it.


----------



## gr0uch0 (Apr 13, 2017)

beano said:


> I just looked at the tp-20. Heck for price and 20% off I'm damn near ready to pull the pin on that one plus reviews are great on it.


Great products, reasonable prices, minimal learning curve, and great service.  Not to mention the lifer on the probes being icing on the cake--been happy with the ones I have for a while.


----------



## ob one (Apr 13, 2017)

``I have the Maverick 733 and an Igrill-2.  I like em both.

The Igrill 2 has where you can look at the temp over a period of time. a graph, this shows up on your iPhone.  It's really neat you can look at 4 different temps from the grill on the iPhone.  I have found out the distance the wifi or bluetooth function is poor.  The Maverick has a longer range.


----------



## bregent (Apr 13, 2017)

>I really don't understand y thermoworks put the controls on the base .. for me that just makes no sense..

That's exactly why I haven't bought one.


----------



## jimalbert (Apr 13, 2017)

I just picked up a ThermoPro TP-08 and just got it today.  So far I am pleased with the design and look.  In the next few weeks I will actually get a chance to use it.  I will try to post some pictures later.

Jim


----------



## uncletork (Apr 13, 2017)

Below is the link where Dillon introduced himself and answers questions in regards to their products. The discount code is on the second page.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/259973/thermopro-intro-post


----------



## dr k (Apr 13, 2017)

I never realized the controls were only on the transmitter base when researching the Smoke. Maybe to keep the receiver that you carry with you as small as possible. As I think about it more I've never changed my mind on the alarm settings after setting them the first time unlike adjusting the smoker temp on the rf remote or app that is with you throughout the cook to keep the smoker within the alarm setting. I guess if an alarm goes off I'll be on my way to check the smoker anyway and can make changes then but have never changed therm settings unless I put it in a different type of meat cooking at the same time when the original one being monitored is done. Since I'm at the smoker I'd change the setting then. The Smoke stays on my list and the Thermopro Tp-20 before the Maverick due to the many Maverick probe complaints. I do have a 3+ year old Maverick OT3BBQ chamber/oven only therm with zero problems but the cabled probe appears much more substantial and is different from their 73, 732, 733 and 735 cabled probes.  
-Kurt


----------



## beano (Apr 13, 2017)

Boy I think the tp-20 is the way to go!?!? Especially if the leads are lifetime Warrenty


----------



## russmn (Apr 13, 2017)

I would worry about the longevity of the tp 20 mavericks and thermoworks are proven products ..


----------



## russmn (Apr 13, 2017)

My maverick reaches to my bedroom smoker is about 40 feet from the house .. I have a two story all brick house and my room is on the other side of the house on the second floor ..


----------



## dabigbozman (Apr 13, 2017)

russmn said:


> My maverick reaches to my bedroom smoker is about 40 feet from the house .. I have a two story all brick house and my room is on the other side of the house on the second floor ..


So far I've only been about 35 feet from the smoker with zero issues


----------



## gr0uch0 (Apr 13, 2017)

russmn said:


> I would worry about the longevity of the tp 20 mavericks and thermoworks are proven products ..



No need to worry, so are ThermoPros.


----------

